# transformer App universelle en iPad uniquement ou restreindre à iPhone 6 Plus



## roro (16 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement une application sur le store qui est compatible iPhone et iPad.
Par contre, comme l'utilisation n'est pas optimale sur iPhone, notamment avec les 4", je me posais les questions suivantes :

- est il possible de rendre mon application compatible uniquement iPad ? (sans avoir à la supprimer et à en créer une nouvelle car idéalement, je souhaite garder ma base d'utilisateurs)

- si le premier point n'est pas possible, est-il possible de limiter la version iPhone aux 6 et 6 Plus ?


Tout autre conseil est le bienvenu...

Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Rez2a (17 Février 2015)

Je pense qu'il est possible (et même facile) de convertir une appli universelle en iPad ou iPhone only, par contre je pense franchement pas qu'il soit possible de la limiter aux iPhone 6 et 6 Plus. La seule façon que je vois serait de jouer avec les device capabilities pour interdire l'appli sur les iPhone ne disposant pas d'une capacité x, mais il n'y a rien d'exclusif aux 6 et 6 Plus : https://developer.apple.com/library...tibilityMatrix/DeviceCompatibilityMatrix.html



roro a dit:


> Tout autre conseil est le bienvenu...



C'est mon avis qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais je trouve ça idiot de se priver au bas mot de 80-90% de clients potentiels pour un problème de layout. Surtout, pourquoi le faire maintenant ? Les 4", ça ne date pas d'hier.
La seule raison que je verrais, c'est si il s'agissait d'une vieille appli que tu ne peux plus mettre à jour car Apple ne laisse plus passer les applis non optimisées pour 4", mais dans ce cas-là tu aurais le même souci avec les derniers iPhone.

Bref mon conseil, surtout si tu tiens à garder ta base d'utilisateurs, c'est de refaire ton layout pour iPhone et moderniser tout ça.


----------



## roro (17 Février 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse et tes précisions.



Rez2a a dit:


> Bref mon conseil, surtout si tu tiens à garder ta base d'utilisateurs, c'est de refaire ton layout pour iPhone et moderniser tout ça.



C'est effectivement l'idéal, mais ça va prendre un peu de temps ;-)


----------

